# اوبريت ملناش غيرك ابداع جديد للشاعر رمزى بشارة



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 فبراير 2010)

*الشاعر الفنان رمزى بشاره وأوبريت جديد بعنوان : ( مـــالـــنـــاش غـــيـــرك ) كلماتُه مُستوحاه من أول عِظه لقداسة البابا شنوده بعد أحداث نجع حمادى ومن إجتماع الصلاه الذى عقده أبونا مكارى يونان بعد جريمة نجع حمادى وكان يُصَلِّى ويصرُخ إلى الله بدموع ويقول : مالناش غيركَ*




رافعينلك يا إلهنا صَلاه
  مالناش غيرَك يا الله
  وِعَشان إنتَ الحَق ضَرورى
  العَدل هَيَاخُد مَجراه

  لو حَقِّنا مَهضُوم أو ضاع
  صَلَّح مِن تانى الأوضاع
  بِدمُوع عيننا جينا تعيننا
  مالناش غيرَك نِترَجَّاه


  1-إشفى لنا قلوبنا المَكسُورَه
  عَزِّى أى نفُوس مَقهُورَه
  صَبَّرنا على إللى جَرى لنا
  فى نَجع حَمَّادى وبَهجُورَه


  أطفال لابسين لِبس جديد
  راحوا يصلُّوا فـ ليلة العيد
  مِن غير ذَنب إتقَتلوا يا عالَم
  دَه يرضى مين وبإيه هَيفيد 



      2-وآدى أُم وحاضنه الصَّندُوق
  بتقول لإبنها مالَك فُوق
  جَهزت لك الأكل بإيدى
  قُوم وإرجَع وَيَّايا ودُوق

  لِبسَك مالُه الدَّم مَلاه
  دَه أنا لِسَّه حالاً كَوياه
  مالك ساكِت وما بِترُدِّش
  صَعبانَه علىَّ يا وِلداه


 3-دول سِتَّه غير الإصابات
  قُولوا كفايه للعِصابات
  أنا مِن حَقِّى أعيش بكرامتى
  ويعيش فى سَلام الأقباط

  سَلِّمنا أمرِنا فى إيديك
  والظَّالِم سايبينُه عَليك
  إحنا سامِحنا إللى ظَلمنا
  إتصَرَّف زَى ما يرضيك 


 4-مش هَنقابِل نار بالنَّار
  ولا عايزين ناخُد بالتَّار
  عايزينك تيجى تعَزِّينا
  وِتشيل مِنَّا أى مَرار

  مابِتنعَسِّى ولا بِتنام
  وكلامَك مش بَس كلام
  قُلت مُبارك شَعبى فـ مَصر
  إبعَت تانى لمَصر سلام 


[youtube]D0-tBjflGA8[/youtube]

للتحميل

http://v8.cache5.c.youtube.com/vide...r=1.25&id=82b39bcf544313a1&redirect_counter=1ملناش غيرك mp3​


----------



## Eng-Marco (23 فبراير 2010)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gedan


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2010)

*مرسي خالص يا بنت العدرا 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك

جاري التحميل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2010)

*تسلم ايدك يا نانووووو​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 فبراير 2010)

eng-marco قال:


> merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gedan


ميرسى ليك يا ماركو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 فبراير 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *مرسي خالص يا بنت العدرا
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> جاري التحميل​*


نوريتينى يا حبيبتى
ويارب يعجبك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا نانووووو​*


ميرسى يا كركورتى
​


----------



## minabobos (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ع تعب محبتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 فبراير 2010)

minabobos قال:


> شكرا ع تعب محبتك



ميرسى مينا لمرورك
ربنا معاك
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*تسلم ايدك ياسكرة *
*بجد جميلة جداااااااا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *تسلم ايدك ياسكرة *
> *بجد جميلة جداااااااا*​


نورتى الموضوع ياحبيبتى
ربنا معاكى 
​


----------



## ROMIOO (16 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا يا جميل و جاااااااااااااري التحميل*​


----------



## naro_lovely (16 فبراير 2011)

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 فبراير 2011)

ROMIOO قال:


> *شكرا يا جميل و جاااااااااااااري التحميل*​


*ميرسى ليك يا روميو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 فبراير 2011)

naro_lovely قال:


> *merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


*ميرسى لمرورك نارو
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*نورت يا كوكو
ربنا معاك
*​


----------



## مريم12 (23 فبراير 2011)

*جميلة جدااا 
ميرررسى بنت العدرا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 فبراير 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *جميلة جدااا
> ميرررسى بنت العدرا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك
ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 فبراير 2011)

*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررسى
ع الاوبريت
تسلم ايدك
وجارى التحميل
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك علطووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *ميررررررررررررررررررررررررسى
> ع الاوبريت
> تسلم ايدك
> وجارى التحميل
> ...


*سيييييييييمووووو
منورة ياقمر 
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*​


----------

